# Protein powder...



## dither (Apr 22, 2018)

What exactly IS that stuff?
And what might it do for me?

I ask this because, okay, yes I'm struggling to go the pace and who wouldn't be at my age?

But there are guys at work, half my age, and they seem so " revved up all the time. Driven ". I over-heard a couple of them discussing the price of this, this, protein powder. Whatever.
No I'm not looking to beef-up but my body could sure could use a little help.

Just wondering.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Apr 22, 2018)

dither said:


> What exactly IS that stuff?
> And what might it do for me?
> 
> I ask this because, okay, yes I'm struggling to go the pace and who wouldn't be at my age?
> ...



Unless you are thinking of becoming a ‘Gym Bunny’, the answer is not a lot. Spend the money on protein rich proper food, there’s no cure for getting old. So put a smile on your face, eat a good bit of steak and put up with the aches and pains like the rest of us do.


----------



## dither (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks a lot B.A.R.

If only there was something I could do. I eat well enough I think. It is, of course, my life-style and my job that is killing me but what's a bloke to do?


----------



## Winston (Apr 22, 2018)

Like BAR said, lean meat is your friend.  And more than adequate for most folks.  
Protein supplements only work if you are already burning all your dietary protein.  
IMHO, the only supplements most folks need is more activity.  You'll burn the stuff you already ate more completely, and rest better.


----------



## dither (Apr 22, 2018)

Well, then, put like that, I probably don't eat enough red meat for the amount of energy that I burn up.

I have a good twenty five minute walk to and from work every night and I don't dawdle.  I'm on my feet for most of the night. Also, being a night-worker, I don't sleep good.


----------



## bobo (Apr 22, 2018)

If you don't sleep well because of your reversed night-day rhytm - you could try Melatonin.
Basically, if not sleeping well, as a rule you'll get tired - that's where you should put your money - getting some better sleep 

If your diet is varied and rich on protein, you shouldn't need protein powder.
But by all means, you can try it out for yourself  - I use protein powder from whey in my smoothies, cause I don't eat meat, and very seldom dairy products.
Bought in a sports shop it doesn't need to be expensive.


----------



## dither (Apr 23, 2018)

bobo said:


> If you don't sleep well because of your reversed night-day rhytm - you could try Melatonin.
> Basically, if not sleeping well, as a rule you'll get tired - that's where you should put your money - getting some better sleep
> 
> If your diet is varied and rich on protein, you shouldn't need protein powder.
> ...




Bobo,
thanks for that, I might just look into it.

I eat some meat at the weekends but it's not exactly choice cuts and not always beef. Sometimes beef and then it might be chicken, lamb [minced], I like lamb's liver. Sometimes sausages [ not good, I know].

I have cheese in my packed lunch every night and sometimes wonder if it's healthy to eat so much.

My main problem is, and again maybe it's my age, by the time I get to work on Friday night I'm running on empty and my body is using up reserves that it can scarcely afford I think.
Then, I get home on Saturday morning, snack on re-heated dinner left-overs and at around ten am. I'm catching a bus out of town to go do my weekly shop armed with a back-pack and tote bag. You wouldn't believe the weight [in shopping] I carry back home with me. It's a biggie. Got to be done though.


----------



## bobo (Apr 23, 2018)

Cheese: it's advisable to cut down on it - as much as one can, also cheese covered products as pizza.
Why ?? - they're filled with salt, and salt is something to avoid when growing older - also in consumer cheese there's other chemicals as e.g. phosphates.
*Eat clever, exercise prudent, and have/get a positive outlook (all three things are under the control of the will power )
*Things which come by itself in the youth (as strengt and health), one has to work for when growing older 

If a meat eater, stick to the white (not red) meat as in chicken, turkey,  lamb etc. - but why not fish ?? - don't forget the vegetables, and the pulses !!
(esp. lenses contains serotonin, which works contra depressions )

TAHIN (from a health food store) is sesampaste , easy to spread on the bread to bring in a lunch packet.
In the health food store one can also have TOFU, which is a high protein paste - slice it and roast/fry it on the pan to get a nice flavour 
May with served with some soy sauce. 

I would still say: *cure your sleep pattern - and you'll live much better* 

*May be you could visit a G.P. for an overall check-up ??*


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 23, 2018)

dither said:


> What exactly IS that stuff?
> And what might it do for me?
> 
> I ask this because, okay, yes I'm struggling to go the pace and who wouldn't be at my age?
> ...



Protein powder can be made from a few different things. It depends on the brand. Common sources are milk protein, soy protein and brown rice protein.

Protein powder is commonly added to smoothies, creating protein shakes, but can be added to baked goods as well.

You can achieve the same thing by making a peanut butter and banana smoothie, or experiment with other proteins. Search the internet for recipes.

Tofu is soy, and some men find the phytoestrogens cause unwanted side effects.

Tahini is from sesame seeds. 

There is a new trend away from low fat diets. A certain amount of fat is necessary.

Coconut oil is a saturated fat, but is a fat that doesn't require bile to be digested, which is helpful for those with gallbladder issues. All other fats require bile to be digested. 

I am not a doctor, and not suggesting any particular change to your diet. I am just providing information.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Apr 23, 2018)

I have cheese in my packed lunch every night and sometimes wonder if it's healthy to eat so much.

My main problem is, and again maybe it's my age, by the time I get to work on Friday night I'm running on empty and my body is using up reserves that it can scarcely afford I think.
Then, I get home on Saturday morning, snack on re-heated dinner left-overs and at around ten am. I'm catching a bus out of town to go do my weekly shop armed with a back-pack and tote bag. You wouldn't believe the weight [in shopping] I carry back home with me. It's a biggie. Got to be done though.[/QUOTE]

Oh dither, l read all of your woes and keep asking WHY?
Same sandwich filling every day, why? How about Tuna, salmon, egg, bacon, ham or chicken?
Shopping when you’re exhausted and having to lug it all home, why? You could get the bulk of your food shop online delivered to your door (at 10 on a Saturday if that’s when you want it) after all you can read, type on a computer and make a list of food. It’s not rocket science, yes l know you’d miss the martyrdom, but the saving on back pain would be worth it! No good getting old if you don’t get creative and workout how to save time and energy. You must have seen the word LOGISTICS plastered all over trucks, well start using some at home to make life easier.


----------



## dither (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for the input guys.

bobo,
give up cheese? Gasp! Shock. Horror of horrors.
I've always loved nuts but I'm trying to hang onto my teeth, although I am losing that particular battle, so hard and/or crunchy is a no no.

Sleep depravation;
I think that it goes with the territory of working nights. I don't know many people who don't suffer with it.

I had a health-check last year and all seemed well. No causes for concern.

bobo, I can't/don't do positive. I'm sorry. That's why anti-depressants scare me.

Why not fish? I love smoked Mackerel but the bones scare so much I can't enjoy it.

I DO try with tinned Tuna and Sardines though.

B.A.R. I'm a border-line Coeliac. I can't eat, my gut won't tolerate what most people regard as regular wheat based bread and so;

I have small plastic lunch-box.

I put a thin layer of chopped beetroot and/or tomatoes on the bottom.
Next a layer of sliced cheese.
The next layer varies. Egg,ham,sardines,tuna,sausage,quiche even, whatever.
Topped off with a layer of creamed mashed potato.

" Martyrdom ", that's good, very good.
I get where you're coming from with that. Really, I do.
I suppose I'm just a creature of habit and it get's me out of the house for the morning.
I don't go to bed on Saturdays. Going out helps pass a few hours.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 23, 2018)

Some more info.

Nuts and seeds, including coconut, can provide extra protein if you think you need more.

Part of your problem may be light deprivation. Your body uses sunlight to make vitamin D. What else it might use sunlight for, we don't know. Vitamin D plus beta carotene can be made into vitamin A. Now that one is important for some hormones, like thyroid. So you might want to try to get some sunlight each day. With a night work schedule, that will be hard, I know. Doing your shopping Saturday morning may be what's helping you recover!

I wish you well with this.


----------



## dither (Apr 24, 2018)

J.O.A.T,

Nuts and seeds are a no no. My teeth are rubbish and I'm dreading needing plastic ones.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 24, 2018)

dither said:


> J.O.A.T,
> 
> Nuts and seeds are a no no. My teeth are rubbish and I'm dreading needing plastic ones.



Sorry to hear about the teeth problem.

It sounds like maybe your mouth is too acidic. It should be alkaline. You might also need more calcium. Plant based calcium is more bio-available for most folks than dairy based calcium. A stir fry of cabbage and potatoes can give you extra calcium. I like to have sauted onions, too. Bok choy, I believe, has the highest amount of calcium, but green cabbage or kale are also good. Even iceberg lettuce will give you calcium, plus water soluble vitamins.

Even if you don't eat the cabbage, the potatoes will absorb some of the nutrients, so you can get some benefit.

Or invest in a blender and make green smoothies. You might be able to add nuts and / or seeds to the smoothies.

One thing to note, nuts and seeds have phytates, which inhibits certain nutrients from being absorbed. If you're having trouble with them, soak them 8 hours in water with a bit of lemon juice to neutralize the phytates. (1 t lemon juice for 2 c water, adjust according to the amount of water you need to cover your nuts or seeds.)


----------



## dither (Apr 24, 2018)

That seems a lot effort. Yes I know it's a natural way of improving one's health, perhaps? If I can just see out another eighteen months or so, that should do me. Beyond that it doesn't really matter.

Your thoughts , as always, appreciated.

Right now, I'm leaning towards a mug of full milk with a good helping of pp mixed in. We'll see.

The bottom line , probably, if I'm totally honest with myself, is that I have no right to be making the demands that I am on my body. Just too ephing old.


----------



## dither (Apr 25, 2018)

I just googled.:indecisiveness:

I'm going to have to think about this.
It's not that I want to replace proper food with pp if it means that it's going to leave feeling quite full after drinking milk with it or whatever.
We shall see.


----------



## dither (Apr 26, 2018)

I suppose it wouldn't hurt to give Peanut butter a try. Trouble is, I don't eat bread. Might work in my lunch box though with the cold mash.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 26, 2018)

What about oats? Can you eat oats? 

You could make some pancakes or bread with oat flour. Grinding rolled oats in a blender or food processor is a quick way to make oat flour if there's none available where you shop.

You need to take care of yourself. Not eating well, or not getting sunlight, can cause depression. You need to value yourself enough to put the effort into improving the situation. With enough time of self care, it will be less of an effort.


----------



## ppsage (Apr 26, 2018)

You could solve all your problems by reading a bit of Kierkegaard. All this health stuff is really just another vanity.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 26, 2018)

ppsage said:


> You could solve all your problems by reading a bit of Kierkegaard. All this health stuff is really just another vanity.



Vanity? Really? Hmmm. Doing a lousy job of taking care of one's car results in car failure. The human body is nothing more than an organic machine. It needs proper care. Failure to provide needed care...

All I know is I'm more likely to take health, food or fitness advice from someone like Jack Lalanne, who lived until 96, and was vital and strong for much of that time, than from someone who died at the age of 42. The proof is in the pudding, so to speak. Even if the death of the 42 year old was caused by complications of a fall that happened as a child, that makes the effects of that person's choices unknown, at best.

By the way, Jack Lalanne wrote a book outlining his lifestyle choices. You might want to give it a read.


----------



## dither (Apr 27, 2018)

ppsage,
I think, I HOPE, you're mistaken there.
I don't think I know the meaning of the word "vanity".
My body, forget how it looks, is struggling to go the pace and I hurt like hell.
I haven't been out of bed long, half hour maybe, and I don't know how to move.
I ache in places that I had forgotten existed.
Hopefully, by the time that I set out for work, my body will have found a way out of neutral and will hit something like second gear as I head for the bus-stop.
It's not energy that I long for but some level of staying-power. Stamina. And not too much of that really. Just enough to see me through the week.

We shall see.


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2018)

The problem is, people never do research. They grab a tub of protein powder, spend 10 minutes in the gym, and then consume their shake without having any idea what it does, why it does it, and when it does it. 

Then, those same people go around telling everyone it doesn't work when they get zero results. 

It does work. Protein is the building block of muscle. When you exercise *to the point of failure, *your muscles undergo atrophy, which is a fancier way of saying that the muscle breaks down and begins to start the process of repairing. In this phase, your muscles need protein, which is why it's recommended to take a shake directly after working out to immediately give them the nutrients they need. The problem with using food is twofold: one, it takes time to cook; and two, different foods break down into protein at different rates and speeds, meaning that it might take sixty to ninety minutes to nourish your broken-down muscles with the protein they need. Protein shakes provide necessary protein within minutes of consumption and contain many other muscle-friendly nutrients and supplements in addition to protein. 

Two, muscle does not grow in the gym; it grows while you're resting. And the biggest resting period your body undergoes is sleep. Can you wake up every other hour and eat food while still getting proper rest? No, which is where micellar casein shakes are taken to slowly release protein throughout sleep, keeping your muscles supplied throughout the night and aiding in the process of rebuilding muscle. The same effect cannot be achieved by food alone. 

Protein shakes combined with a good diet will give your muscles everything they need to recover and grow stronger. They don't, however, have anything to do with energy. There are pre-workout shakes that do, but that's another conversation.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 28, 2018)

Sam said:


> The problem is, people never do research. They grab a tub of protein powder, spend 10 minutes in the gym, and then consume their shake without having any idea what it does, why it does it, and when it does it.
> 
> Then, those same people go around telling everyone it doesn't work when they get zero results.
> 
> ...



I read through the thread again,just to be sure, and no one said protein powder doesn't work, so I'm not sure why you started with that.

Condescension aside, you made a few good points. Though the part about most of the rebuilding taking place during sleep seems to contradict the part about how you *must* drink a protein shake immediately after a workout. And why can't eating food (not counting the protein shake, I suppose) provide enough protein?


----------



## dither (Apr 28, 2018)

Maybe we/I have to establish what my  problem IS.
If I may call it a problem.
Oh it's a problem alright.
I work hard, all week.
I'm going flat out trying to go the pace.
By the time Friday night appears on the horizon, " just one more shift " I coax, I'm dead on my feet.
I'd very much like to see the gig out physically.
And right now I've got this damned cold.
Nose running like a drain and I feel like shit.
It's not about looking good.
It's not about FEELING good really.
I just want see the trip out / Stay the distance.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 29, 2018)

dither said:


> Maybe we/I have to establish what my  problem IS.
> If I may call it a problem.
> Oh it's a problem alright.
> I work hard, all week.
> ...



I'm not sure what your cooking skills are like, but you might benefit from making soup, stew and casseroles on the weekend so you can have some hearty leftovers during the week. Gelatin has some hard to find amino acids, so you might try finding a way to include that in your diet.


----------



## dither (Apr 29, 2018)

I don't really have time for anything elaborate in the week. Some mash with whatever. Half a tin of stewed steak perhaps which is just a load of mush really. Or I might open a tin of chicken chunks in white sauce. A small pie perhaps.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 29, 2018)

dither said:


> I don't really have time for anything elaborate in the week. Some mash with whatever. Half a tin of stewed steak perhaps which is just a load of mush really. Or I might open a tin of chicken chunks in white sauce. A small pie perhaps.



If you make meals on the weekend, and freeze the leftovers, then all you have to do is reheat during the week, when you're tired.


----------



## dither (Apr 30, 2018)

Hadn't thought about that. I'm a bit dubious about freezing and reheating cooked meals and to be honest, I don't think I have the energy to stand cooking for long. Feel so worn out at the weekends and right now, with this damned cold, I'm wondering if I could manage financially  if I packed my job in. I have a couple of years before I officially reach retirement age but I'm dead on my feet right now. Don't even want to think about work.

Tell you what I AM thinking about though. What B.A.R. said about online shopping. I feel so weak right now. Yes it's just a cold, flu, bug or something and I SHALL live of course but I really should look into that.

I just checked Asda's online shopping out.. Looks complicated. I don't DO complicated.

I suppose I could use some help from an online shopper but I don't know anybody.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Apr 30, 2018)

*How to do it*



dither said:


> Hadn't thought about that. I'm a bit dubious about freezing and reheating cooked meals and to be honest, I don't think I have the energy to stand cooking for long. Feel so worn out at the weekends and right now, with this damned cold, I'm wondering if I could manage financially  if I packed my job in. I have a couple of years before I officially reach retirement age but I'm dead on my feet right now. Don't even want to think about work.
> 
> Tell you what I AM thinking about though. What B.A.R. said about online shopping. I feel so weak right now. Yes it's just a cold, flu, bug or something and I SHALL live of course but I really should look into that.
> 
> ...



Ok dither listen to BAR BAR

https://groceries.asda.com/.   Click on this, then hit the one that says How to shop, you only have to sign up, opt for home delivery and chose what to order. Come on, l know you’re a sick bunny but this will make life easier, don’t just sit there in a heap of soggy tissues, DO IT!


----------



## dither (Apr 30, 2018)

BAR, you're a star.
I'm a poet and didn't know it.

Seriously though, I think I shall, eventually, have to look at something like that.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## sas (Apr 30, 2018)

dither...

Here, in The States, almost all large grocery stores deliver. My daughter is handicapped and is so happy to have this service. I am happier knowing she has it. Her cleaning is picked up and delivered, too. She does all gift shopping on line, too. It is a better world for those like her. This all came just in time, as her health deteriorates. I hope you can find such services, too. Sas


----------



## dither (Apr 30, 2018)

sas,
it's out there but like everything else it's a minefield. It's not as straight forward as B.A.R. would have us believe. Maybe next time I go to Asda's I'll ask a few questions.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 30, 2018)

Maybe you know someone who would be willing to help by shopping while you're sick. A college student, perhaps, who could use a bit of money in exchange for his or her time. 

As for the frozen food, freeze it in portions. Then reheating can be done in the oven, toaster oven if you have one, or microwave. If it's frozen the day it's made, and heated all the way through, it should be safe.

Hang in there!!


----------



## dither (May 1, 2018)

I'm not that desperate J.O.A.T.

I can do for myself.

I'm just old.

I intend to ask a few questions at my nearest Asda store on Saturday. Trouble is, I know what the response will.


----------



## -xXx- (May 4, 2018)

one more bit to throw into the mix, per wiki:

Vitamin B12, also called cobalamin, is a water-soluble vitamin that has a key role in the normal functioning of the nervous system via the synthesis of myelin (myelinogenesis),[1][2] and in the maturation of developing red blood cells in the bone marrow. It is involved in the metabolism of every cell of the human body: it is a cofactor in DNA synthesis, fatty acid metabolism, and amino acid metabolism.[3]

No fungi, plants, or animals (including humans) are capable of synthesizing vitamin B12: *only bacteria and archaea have the enzymes needed for its synthesis*. Other sources are foods with the vitamin artificially added ("fortified"), intramuscular injection, and vitamin B12 tablets ("supplements") taken either orally or sublingually.[4][5]

Vitamin B12 is one of eight B vitamins; it is the largest and most structurally complicated vitamin. It consists of a class of chemically related compounds (vitamers), all of which show pharmacological activity. It contains the biochemically rare element cobalt (chemical symbol Co) positioned in the center of a planar tetra-pyrrole ring called a corrin ring. The vitamer is produced by bacteria as hydroxocobalamin, but conversion among different forms of the vitamin occurs in the body after consumption. It is produced industrially via bacterial fermentation and also via Vitamin B12 total synthesis.

Vitamin B12 was discovered[6] as a result of its relationship to the disease pernicious anemia, an autoimmune disease in which parietal cells of the lining of the stomach are destroyed: parietal cells are responsible for secreting both intrinsic factor and hydrochloric acid into the stomach. Because intrinsic factor is crucial for the normal absorption of B12, its lack in the presence of pernicious anemia causes a vitamin B12 deficiency. Many other subtler kinds of vitamin B12 deficiency and their biochemical effects have since been made clear.[7] *Due to impairment of vitamin B12 absorption during aging, people over age 60 are at risk of deficiency.[4]*

bold is mine, not theirs.
check info on B6, B9, B12 supplementation.
depletion of stores within the body (organs, muscles, etc)
can result in demyelination.

fatigue, muscle weakness and other effects that come
with longterm physical demands can easily be attributed
to diet-sleep-stress concerns.

might be worth taking a look at.


----------

